# Fish tank as a sink??



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Your sink now becomes house for your loved fishes. The Sink aquarium is shaped like sink and is an amazing addition for your home. This sink harmonizes perfectly with the aquarium shitter, and all for only $4,700.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry i didnt actually read the text, can a mod change it to ******* please :<


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I hate seeing badly stocked tanks used in advertising!!!

Rubbish idea if I'm being honest- The water in the tank will probably fluctuate every time it's used. I can't see an open surface area- no doubt it will be like the edge where it is hidden... and insufficient! And how on earth do you clean it?


----------



## Dury (Oct 18, 2010)

I dislike it surely it would stress the fish out with the constant clunking of washing up hitting the sides it's like the coffee table aquarium


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> *I hate seeing badly stocked tanks used in advertising!!!
> *
> Rubbish idea if I'm being honest- The water in the tank will probably fluctuate every time it's used. I can't see an open surface area- no doubt it will be like the edge where it is hidden... and insufficient! And how on earth do you clean it?


how very true. awful idea. no doubt someone somewhere will subject fish to this rubbish.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree, its rubbish and probably very sensative scratchable glass
if anyone (especially kids) threw something that cracked it then its over, and for $4,700 :gasp: i can build a pro very large and SAFE aquarium
*reef one im dreaming*


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's another one :whistling2:, though this one is pretty possible..


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

That's just plain tacky... but the water tank thingy for the toilet will be hidden behind the wall


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> That's just plain tacky... but the water tank thingy for the toilet will be hidden behind the wall


Exactly, but who says fish dont see :lol2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

haha... n they could have at least picked up the toilet brush as well


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

More importantly, what happens when the gaskets go? and the water from the sink goes into the fishes water?

MMM yummy loft dirty chlorine heavy water for all your fish!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

kell_boy said:


> More importantly, what happens when the gaskets go? and the water from the sink goes into the fishes water?
> 
> MMM yummy loft dirty chlorine heavy water for all your fish!


No the tap water doesnt go into the tank, it has a hole in the center 'black hole', but think about other things, other craps of keeping fish here, id rather fill it with soil and keep millipedes for beauty look of our guest bathroom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

